
Ask HN: Feedback on Product (just launched) - ddruger
You can check out the site here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.sybg.io<p>Excited for any and all feedback - thanks HN community!
======
skaplun
Your value proposition should be something like: "coordinate announcements
across all platforms"

Also

1) explain what makes you different higher on the page

2) show how simple it is better

~~~
ddruger
Awesome feedback, thank you!

Definitely going to make our differentiators more immediately visible and
illustrate the simplicity of it (and why a user should care!).

